# snow contractors in Ohio need your help



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

Ok guys in the buckeye state, I have thought this over many nites, and I know some of you are going to bark at me. there is a big problem here in Ohio with every 4x4 comes out of the barn or every general contractor [not knock them but read on] to plow snow in the winter to just fill space or time in the winter to keep their people busy....
my thoughts are a license for snow contractors in Ohio, this would slow the low balling and make sure that the plows out there had lib, insurance and where good standing. 
I have contacted Merle G. Kearns (R) District 72 State rep here in Clark Co.
she and I will be working on a Bill to introduce next year in Gen asy..so if your wanting your 2 c in this please contact me for More info! and your input!!!! :bluebounc

Merle G. Kearns (R)
District 72
Address:
77 S. High St
11th Floor
Columbus,OH 43215-6111
Telephone: (614) 466-2038
Fax: (614) 644-9494
Email Address: [email protected]


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Not my state, but "just be careful what you wish for, you may get it".


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

If you need personal futurecasts, please let me know.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Let me get this straight you want the government to get more involved in your life? What are you crazy? Do you honestly think that would produce the results that your looking for? I don't. All that will do is make all of us to pay them more money then we already do to make a living. Without any results to come from thins. What would stop a guy to go down and get his permit and drop his insurance 5 Min's later? Sorry but it will not get my vote...Rob


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Robhollar said:


> Let me get this straight you want the government to get more involved in your life? What are you crazy? Do you honestly think that would produce the results that your looking for? I don't. All that will do is make all of us to pay them more money then we already do to make a living. Without any results to come from thins. What would stop a guy to go down and get his permit and drop his insurance 5 Min's later? Sorry but it will not get my vote...Rob


agreed, couldnt have said it better then that. 
:realmad:


----------



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

*Terrible Idea*

I carry my insurance and I do not wnat any other charges associated with me running my business. There will always be low-ballers no matter how you try and deter them. Do a good job and let yur reputation weed them out. NO NEW TAXES !!!


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*I think you folk mis read my thread!*

no one said anything about new taxes! or anything of the sort!
I asked for your input!!!!! thats it!!! constructive in-put!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

SidelinePropMgr said:


> I carry my insurance and I do not wnat any other charges associated with me running my business. There will always be low-ballers no matter how you try and deter them. Do a good job and let yur reputation weed them out. NO NEW TAXES !!!


they already phucked us over with the service tax, the last thing we need is a BS license that wont be enforced, IMO I think it is a bad idea


----------



## BigBlu250 (Aug 29, 2004)

I whole-heartedly, completely, absolutely, 100% agree....this sounds like a bad idea. Let your reputation, and good work habits weed out the aholes....


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree w/ Sideline. In SE PA everyone has a plow but my business grows every year based on the quality of our work. The cowboys and nickel rocket idiots are going to come out no matter what. Do you really think that the local police have time to stop every plow in the middle of a storm? They are under the budgetary crunch too. The lowballers aren't worried about insurance or fines, they have nothing to lose. Let's get back to a free market system and leave the government out of it. 

Don't blame someone else for lack of business. There is ALWAYS an opportunity for someone who wants to be the best. If you're just out there pushing snow expecting money it's going to be a dogfight. If you kick ass, don't overschedule, have backup equipment and service the living daylights out of your customers, you will have all the business you can handle. Sure you will lose one or 2 to lowballers but they will come back.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

gpin said:


> Don't blame someone else for lack of business. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't have a lack of business!
> 
> ...


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Bill

The more laws and regulations that you end up with, only causes more loopholes, opportunities to cheat, and a much larger expense for everyone involved. Any acct's that are worth anything wants to see a copy of you insurance anyway. You are never going to stop the lowballers, they are everywhere, they mow intown residential lawns for $17 or $18, they plow the same type driveways for $15. I have a guy that lives down the road that is a mowing contractor, and he always talks about the 70 yards he mows a weekm what he doesn't want me to know, is that he charges $16 to $18 per yard, uses a 48" walkbehind and a push mower for the fenced in back yards. He works 7 days a week from 8:30 until dark. Better him than me!!!!! He can have all of those yards he wants, I'll stick to the $75 to $150 yards and the commercial accounts. He's a lowballer, but he is no competition, he can't provide the type of service and quality that I do. I pick up those type of yards all summer long, but I guarantee you that I don't do them for $18 a yard. When I quote a price and am told I'm high, and why am I so high, I look them right in the eye, and tell them it is because I am good and reliable, and that you get what you pay for. No more govt, please!!!!!!!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Bill, 

I dont mean to bring you down if when government gets involved with my business then my prices go up. The reason when government gets involved with something then it seems to find a way to charge the business. I will not absorb that cost , so that means either i pass the cost on to my customers or i will have to go out of business or my last option is to cut the government out all together. I feel what your trying to achieve will back fire since there enough people out there that will be willing to take a chance of getting caught. And even if they where to catch you it would prob be cheaper to pay a fine then to just get a permit. There is something already in place in most city's around here. The local governments require the plowers to get a permit from them to plow in the city. In order to receive a permit they require for you to have a copy of your insurance with you. I don't want to do this for the state too. Where does to government control stop already? NO MORE GOVERNMENT CONTROL ALREADY!!!!! I don't know about you but I honestly believe theres enough work for everybody. I don't want to plow every driveway. And I don't want the customers who want the cheapest plower out there either. I want the people who want the best for their money, and i stay busy enough. And i don't concern myself with the other guys out there. It will catch up with them sooner or later, so its not my problem.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank you Robhollar, as a Libertarian, I wish for less government. Let the market system work with less complications from taxes, permits and fees.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Rainair

You got to much time on your hands !!!!  

No extra goverment wanted here, are you voting for Kerry ???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The less the govt. knows about me or any of you fellow plow heads, the better!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Rainair, I apologize if my coments offended you. I'm sure you're working harder than most out there if you take the time to read and learn on this website. If you have all the business you can handle, who cares about the 1 truck cowboy. He has his place in the market too. I started out at 16 yrs old with a piece of s**t rust bucket, minimal insurance, no experience and gradually worked up to 140 acres + of commercial lots 25 years later.

The state is not going to issue you a license at no cost. Ohio has adminstrative costs and it will cost your state money to enforce the license. Your representative may claim to out to help you but in reality, they see $ signs in your hard work and will take their slice if they become involved in licensing plows.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*this thread*

I have requested the powers to be to close this thread! please no more replies!


----------

